# Proudly announcing



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

GCCF CHAMPION BURNTHWAITES SUPERTROUPER







who gained her so deserved 3rd CCat the NorthWest show today,as you can see she really is a stunning girl who loves showing off her gorgeous looks and temperament,and is always a sheer joy when it's recognised and appreciated by others in this way:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Way to go Custard,we are so delighted and so proud of our super girl


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Wohoo congrats Kel


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanking you GWI know too much,so proud


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh yes go custard!! Bloody brilliant Kels & very well deserved hun!


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

She looks so regal and smart . 
Well done .:yesnod: ,:thumbup:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Very well done, mega congrats!!

Carol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou Carol


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

woohoo well done! she is gorgeous! xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Very well done! I know how hard it is to make up a Ch with GCCF and a female at that


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well done! She is just gorgeous :001_wub::001_tt1: i have a thing about Siamese that stems from childhood!
xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Whoo Hoo! Congratulations Kelly n Custard! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

What a well-desrved win - she is absolutely beautiful ......... and she knows it, bless her! :drool::001_tt1::001_tt1::drool:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou all


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Stunning girl!! Congrats!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done - you must be well chuffed I hope she got lots of treats!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Aw that's fab!  So exciting when you've seen pics of them growing up since teeny babies, and then get to see them do so well !
Congratulations!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations. Lovely pic xxxx


----------

